# 99214 cheat sheet



## lcwils01 (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a cheat sheet they use for evaluating 99214?  There is ongoing discussion as to whether our physicians are performing 99213 or 99214 and I need something to show them so they can decide.  Most everything I have is very involved and not clear.  Please let me know if you have anything or if I can find it somewhere.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 20, 2009)

http://emuniversity.com/EstablishedOfficePatients.html

If you click on the blue link (99215), it will further describe the components required.  It also provides a clinical example as well as a breakdown (E/M Insight)


----------

